# If I hadn’t, I woudn’t (Tercer condicional)



## suchard

Hola,estoy aprendiendo los condicionales en inglés , tengo problemas con el tercero,ya que según mi libro de gramática, este se refiere a situaciones hipotéticas del pasado. Pero si una acción de pasado, tiene resultado en el presente? Ejemplo
If I hadn’t gone to Brazil, I woudn’t  have this nice tan now
Es correcta la segunda parte?? Saludos a todos y gracias de ante mano


----------



## chamyto

suchard said:


> Hola,estoy aprendiendo los condicionales en inglés , tengo problemas con el tercero,ya que según mi libro de gramática, este se refiere a situaciones hipotéticas del pasado. Pero si una acción de pasado, tiene resultado en el presente? Ejemplo
> If I hadn’t gone to Brazil, I woudn’t  have this nice tan now
> Es correcta la segunda parte?? Saludos a todos y gracias deante mano



Entiendo a qué te refieres (_negación expletiva_) , pero no sé si puede haber  ambas partes negativas  en inglés. Porque lo que quieres expresar es "como sí fui a Brasil, pude tener este bronceado tan estupendo" . ¿Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## suchard

Hola,  la oración seria así , Si no hubiera ido a Brasil,no tendría este bonito bronceado (hoy)


----------



## chamyto

suchard said:


> Hola,  la oración seria así , Si no hubiera ido a Brasil,no tendría este bonito bronceado (hoy)



Lo sé. Creo que es igual que en español en este caso; no obstante, espera más respuestas.


----------



## juan082937

chamyto said:


> Entiendo a qué te refieres (_negación expletiva_) , pero no sé si puede haber  ambas partes negativas  en inglés. Porque lo que quieres expresar es "como sí fui a Brasil, pude tener este bronceado tan estupendo" . ¿Estoy en lo cierto?




Si no hubiera ido a Brasil , yo no tendría este bronceado= two negatives= positives


----------



## micafe

Creo que tu pregunta es si la frase en inglés es correcta. Sí, lo es.


----------



## suchard

Gracias, micafe... pero la dudas pasa por el siguiente punto,¿Porqué los líbros de gramática no lo aclaran? según estos solo puede ser para situaciones hipoteticas del pasado..


----------



## kayokid

suchard said:


> Hola,estoy aprendiendo los condicionales en inglés , tengo problemas con el tercero,ya que según mi libro de gramática, este se refiere a situaciones hipotéticas del pasado. Pero si una acción de pasado, tiene resultado en el presente? Ejemplo
> If I hadn’t gone to Brazil, I woudn’t  have this nice tan now
> Es correcta la segunda parte?? Saludos a todos y gracias de ante mano



As micafe has said, the English sentence is correct. Just note a very minor spelling mistake: wouldn't.

Language/grammar books are full of generalities and mistakes. They give an overview of a language, at best. The details you have to learn by trial and error -- or a site like this one.


----------



## micafe

Claro, es una situación hipotética porque sí estuviste en Brasil.


----------



## suchard

no, hagamos de cuenta que realmente fuí, y me estuviese lamentando el caso de no haber ido... es algo que se me presentó como duda mirando los ejemplos de los libros, pero no encontre otro tiempo verbal mas que diera sentido


----------



## suchard

Thanks and you're right. I hadn't seen it, ( would)


----------



## micafe

Cuando dices "si no hubiera ido al Brasil" estás diciendo que sí fuiste entonces la frase negativa es hipotética porque está diciendo algo que no sucedió.


----------



## suchard

micafe, tenes razón. Cuando digo si no hubiera ido, esa es la parte hipotetica


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

suchard said:


> Hola,  la oración seria así , Si no hubiera ido a Brasil,no tendría este bonito bronceado (hoy)



This is one area where the Spanish construction and the English construction are typically *exactly alike*. Just keep in mind that "had not [done something]" establishes a counterfactual (or hypothetical) situation. It's pretty much a literal translation of "Si no hubiera [hecho algo]." The other clause, just as in Spanish, must be conditional. The "no tendría" is a literal translation of "woiuld not have." So I don't see where you are having trouble.

The negations are irelevant to choice of tense. The meaning changes, but not the tenses. Maybe that's why the grammar book you refer to doesn't discuss the negation element. 

If I had gone to Brazil, I would have a nice tan now.
If I hadn't gone to Brazil, I wouldn't have a nice tan now. 

Same tenses of the verbs (with and without negation).


----------



## suchard

RICARDOELABOGADO: Hola ... el tercer condicional es segun mi libro: IF + PAST PERF+ CONDICONAL PERFECTO , mientras que yo use. IF+PAST PERF+ COND. SIMPLE


----------



## micafe

Suchard, Creo que ya entendí cuál es tu duda. 

En la mayoría de los casos, cuando se habla del 'tercer condicional', se dice que la oración principal se forma de un modal (usualmente would) *+ have + participio pasado:

*If you had told me about your problem, I *would have helped* you. 

En tu ejemplo esto no se da porque la oración principal solo usa would + verbo y por eso tal vez tu confusión. 
  If you had told me about your problem, you *would feel* better now.

Esta oración también es correcta. No necesariamente se usa *would + have + PP*. 

En oraciones en el tercer condicional hay varias combinaciones, puede ser que la frase con 'if' sea afirmativa y la oración principal negativa:

If you had told me about your problem, you *wouldn't have felt* so bad.

  La frase con 'if' puede ser negativa y la oración principal afirmativa: 

If you hadn't told me about your problem you *would be feeling* bad now. 

  Como ves, la oración principal puede variar en muchas formas. Además no necesita ser sólo con "would". Puede ser con otros modales como "could" y "might": 

If you had told me about your problem, I *could* have helped you. 

  Espero haber ayudado y no haberte confundido más-- 

*No entiendo tu comentario a Ricardo sobre tu frase.


----------



## suchard

Gracias por tu ayuda, es exactamente lo que explicaba a ricardoelabogado... ahora, tengo que buscar casos en que se pueda omitir el if, creo que se cambiaba a forma de pregunta pero no recuerdo, y no aparece en ningun libro...


----------



## kayokid

suchard said:


> Gracias por tu ayuda, es exactamente lo que explicaba a ricardoelabogado... ahora, tengo que buscar casos en que se pueda omitir el if, creo que se cambiaba a forma de pregunta pero no recuerdo, y no aparece en ningun libro...



Is this is what you are asking about:

If I hadn't gone to Brazil, I wouldn't have this nice tan now.
Had I not gone to Brazil, I wouldn't have this nice tan now.

The structure with 'if' is much more common in AmE in my opinion.


----------



## inib

Suchard, tu traducción era buena desde el principio. La oración en cuestión es una "mixed conditional". Si consultas este término, verás que hay varios tipos. En tu caso, es una mezcla de los tipos 3 (en la oración subordinada - la que empieza por "if") y 2 (en la principal).
Kayokid te ha dado una buena opción para expresar la idea sin emplear "if":


> Had I not gone to Brazil, I wouldn't have this nice tan now.


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

What is _tercer condicional_​?


----------



## suchard

KAYOKID,Gracias, es exactamente a lo que me referia. ahara necesito saber para los demas condiconales.
pero una ultima pregunta.* Had I not gone to Brazil, I wouldn't have this nice tan now. puede ser tambien asi? Hadn't I gone to brazil....?


----------



## kayokid

Hello Suchard,

"Hadn't I gone to Brazil..." sounds incorrect to my ear in this context. I would never say it.

(I can picture a totally different situation where 'Hadn't I...' _could_ be possible but it sounds stilted in AmE, at least, and there are much easier ways and much more common ways to express the same thought.)


----------



## Forero

suchard said:


> KAYOKID,Gracias, es exactamente a lo que me referia. ahara necesito saber para los demas condiconales.
> pero una ultima pregunta.* Had I not gone to Brazil, I wouldn't have this nice tan now. puede ser tambien asi? Hadn't I gone to brazil....?


No. Cuando el verbo va en frente para poder omitir "if" o "whether", debe de ser a solas, y este verbo casi siempre es _had_, _were_, _be_, o _should_.


----------



## suchard

ya se como omitir el if en el tercer cond. ahora con el 0 ,1 y 2 ?? algun link donde aparezca esto??? gracias de antemano y gracias por la ayuda de todos!!!


----------



## Forero

suchard said:


> ya se como omitir el if en el tercer cond. ahora con el 0 ,1 y 2 ?? algun link donde aparezca esto??? gracias de antemano y gracias por la ayuda de todos!!!


Anteriormente se anteponían muchos más verbos para omitir _if_ o _whether_, y creo que _be ..._ por "whether ... be" sólo se usa en poemas, refranes, e historias ancianas como "Jack and the Beanstalk", en la que un gigante caníbal dice:

_Be he alive or be he dead, I'll grind his bones to make my bread._
= "Whether he is alive or whether he is dead, ...."
= "Sea vivo o sea muerto, ...."
= "No importa si es vivo o muerto, ...."

_Had_ puede ponerse en frente si significa "hubiese", y aveces con otras acepciones así como:

_Had I to do it over again, ...._ = "If I had to do it over again, ...."
_Had I but to say the word to get whatever I wish for, ...._ = "If I had but to say the word to get whatever I wish for, ...."
_Had he yet to finish it, ...._ = "If he had yet to finish it, ...." = "If it were true that he has yet to finish it, ...."
_Had I more money, ...._ = "If I had more money, ...."

_Were_ puede anteponerse cuando es subjuntivo:

_Were I you, ...._ = "If I were you, ...."
_Were that to happen, ...._ = "If that were to happen, ...." (futuro hipotético)

Y _should_ puede anteponerse cuando significa "were ... to" (futuro hipotético):

_Should that happen, ...._ = "If that should happen, ...." = "If that were to happen, ...."


----------



## suchard

muchas gracias, me es  muy útil su ayuda,


----------



## Wandering JJ

suchard said:


> Hola,estoy aprendiendo los condicionales en inglés , tengo problemas con el tercero,ya que según mi libro de gramática, este se refiere a situaciones hipotéticas del pasado. Pero si una acción de pasado, tiene resultado en el presente? Ejemplo
> If I hadn’t gone to Brazil, I woudn’t  have this nice tan now
> Es correcta la segunda parte?? Saludos a todos y gracias de ante mano


Hi Suchard:

We were taught exactly the same for Spanish - a balanced sentence like: _Si (yo) no hubiera tenido tanto dinero, no me hubiese/habría comprado un coche tan grande_. From what I read in this thread, the following would also be acceptable: _Si no hubiera tenido tanto dinero, no *tendría* un coche tan grande._ Is that OK in Spanish? Perhaps the underlying structure of your original is: _If I hadn't gone to Brazil, I wouldn't have* got/attained/developed* this nice tan.
_
Interesting question!


----------



## inib

Yes, JJ, mixed conditionals also exist in Spanish. If an action in the past brings about consequences in the present, there's nothing wrong with saying: _Si hubiera escuchado a mi padre (hace años), no estaría en apuros ahora._


----------



## Wandering JJ

Thank you for the confirmation, Inib.


----------



## juan082937

RicardoElAbogado said:


> What is _tercer condicional_​?



(Protasis) if clause Past perfect+(Apodosis) would have +pp. type 3 conditional


----------



## suchard

las oraciones estan bien, pero las encuentro un poco raras y no se que es, las analizare...


----------



## srb62

I try to think of it as a third conditional, but one that continues to the present - the effect of doing/not doing something was felt in the past but this effect continues to the present.

You could also think of it as almost 'assuming' but not saying the second part of the third conditional:

If I hadn't gone to Brazil, I wouldn't have got this tan/I wouldn't have ended up with this tan.
If I'd listened to my teachers, I wouldn't have ended up doing this poorly-paid job.


----------

